# Qu'en pensez vous?



## garfield (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je suis tenté d'acheter un Mac portable et j'ai vu cette annonce, qu'en pensez vous?

Powerbook G4 12,1",1,33,768mb ram
Acheté en fevrier 2005, donc sous garantie 
60GB disque dur 
carte graphique ge force 5200 64mb 
état comme neuf 
peu utilisé 
Logiciel OSX+Tiger 
Office 2004 
Prix : 900 euros

Je fais quoi je fonce ou vous me conseilleriez mieux?


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je trouve pas mal du tout... moi je dirais fonces...


----------



## chroukin (31 Octobre 2005)

Super affaire !

Enfin si pas de vice cach&#233; bien entendu


----------



## garfield (31 Octobre 2005)

Encore une question en attendant d'autres avis pour le prix, est ce que ce modèle a le superdrive, quelqu'un sait? 

Je crois que oui?Non?

Selon le taux de change actuel il est à 840 euros.


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Selon le taux de change actuel il est à 840 euros.


Oui mais il faut ajouter office et 512Mo de RAM...


----------



## garfield (31 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il faut ajouter office et 512Mo de RAM...



On s'est mal compris je crois...
Je disais qu'en fait il coute 840 euros et non 900...avec le taux de change franc suisse/euro.


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> On s'est mal compris je crois...
> Je disais qu'en fait il coute 840 euros et non 900...avec le taux de change franc suisse/euro.


Désolé... j'avais mal compris... :rose:


----------



## garfield (31 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Désolé... j'avais mal compris... :rose:




Mais c'est pas grave, c'est déja sympa de me répondre! 

J'attends toujours d'autres avis et je voudrais toujours savoir si ce modèle est équipé du superdrive?

Je pense que je vais contacter le vendeur demain si j'ai d'autres avis favorables!

Il est beau ce powerbook!


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas à ce prix là, même en combo, il n'est pas chèr...

Tu as la possibilité de le voir ? si en plus il est en bon état...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas grave, c'est déja sympa de me répondre!
> 
> J'attends toujours d'autres avis et je voudrais toujours savoir si ce modèle est équipé du superdrive?
> 
> ...




ba une melleure carte graph qu'un ibook 12", un meilleur dd, plus de ram, une meilleure finition, et bien moins cher qu'un ibook neuf...  (et pit etre le superdrive)
la batterie doit etre encore en bonne etat... et a ce prix la, tu peux meme te permettre d'en acheter une 2nde 

c'est net, si la machine est en bonne etat, fonce

demande le n° de serie de la machine, et au mec de te scanner la facture si t'as des doutes...


----------



## kisco (31 Octobre 2005)

à mon avis pour ce prix c'est sans superdrive, mais sit-on jamais ?

Sinon demande bien si Office est l'original avec license.

Si oui, bonne affaire !


----------



## garfield (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai échangé mon premier mail avec le vendeur et il me dit que c'est un lecteur combo (graveur cd, lecteur dvd) que ce powerbook possède...dommage pour le superdrive mais pour le prix de 1300 francs suisses ou 840 euros je pense que ça en vaut toujours la peine.Je lui ai demandé quels sont les logiciels fournis et accessoires et je pense avoir la réponse ce soir en rentrant du travail.

Continuez à me dire ce que vous en pensez, vous m'aiderez à prendre ou non la décision pour son achat. 

Je vous donne des nouvelles dès que je reçois la réponse du vendeur.

A ce soir!


----------



## kisco (31 Octobre 2005)

si tu as des questions précises, je peux t'en parler vu que j'ai eu la même config pendant un an et deux mois... avant que sa carte graphique ne brûle... (pas ma faute)


----------



## paradize (31 Octobre 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> qu'en pensez vous?




Le soir, avant de me coucher uniquement


----------



## cpadur (31 Octobre 2005)

pour 1000 euros il s'achéte neuf !!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Octobre 2005)

Excellente affaire  Fonces !!!


----------



## garfield (1 Novembre 2005)

cpadur a dit:
			
		

> pour 1000 euros il s'achéte neuf !!!!




Là tu parles d'un iBook, pas d'un Powerbook.


----------



## fredrrr (16 Novembre 2005)

Portable d'occasion = prise de risque ou alors tu mise tout sur la garantie et n'oublie pas l'extention apple care qui protège jusqu'a cinq ans . dépannage tel apple =50 euro alors un peu de sagesse meme si l'extention coute cher, c'est toujours moins cher qu'un changement d'ecran peut etre mal entretenu (là tu pleure !!!) . Sinon l'occase est bonne .


----------

